# Riding Alone Safely (Gear Help?)



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

(I am sure what I am going to ask has been addressed here before so apologies for that; I searched but probably missed the thread on it.) 

Hi everyone, 

My best friend and horseback riding companion is leaving for another state this week to go to school. This came as a big surprise - she leaves this week and never said a word about it until a few days ago so I am pretty bummed. :-( Instead of completely wallowing in sorrow I am trying to look to the future, and that future will involve me riding out alone... which is fine, but it's been a looong time since I've done it, and I want to make sure I have everything that I need.

Now although I'm posting this in the "trail riding" forum, what I do is more of "pasture riding" than actual trail riding. I board my horses on a nice ranch outside of town, and we used to just ride out into the pasture land surrounding the main stable; we'd follow little cattle trails , climb small hills, and just pave our own way carefully through the terrain. The land is about half flat land and half canyon-type land with plateaus and mesquite bushes etc. (I live in the Texas Panhandle, and this place is somewhat close to Palo Duro Canyon).

Anyway, my friend and I just used to hop on and ride - we took water and cellphones but little else - but that's not going to cut it for me riding alone since I won't have her there in case of an emergency any longer. I need to be more prepared, and I am not 100% sure what gear/items would be best to have with me. 

So I am asking for help from y'all: what is your set-up for riding alone? What items do you bring? (Helmet, first aid kit, etc.)
Do you just use saddle bags for your things or do you keep certain items strapped to your body (like your phone) in case you somehow get separated from your mount?
Do you have any recommendations for saddle bags/other equipment you particularly like?
Any advice?

I know I'll just be pasture riding, not endurance or hard trail riding, but I just want to make sure all of my potential needs are covered since I'm going to be alone.

Thank you for your time and for humoring me,
Jenny 

PS: I know I am coming off as a complete newbie here but I've ridden for 23+ years... I just haven't ridden alone in pasture land/on trails for quite a while so I want to make sure I've got everything covered.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

Heh, wait. I found a thread that goes over this. Nevermind! >.<


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Neverminding!!!! : )
I like going it alone. Enjoy your time with your horse.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Can you share that link here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maej23 (Jul 22, 2013)

I think you'll enjoy going alone a lot more than you think! It's good time for thinking and just having some bonding with your horse. It's very peaceful and relaxing!


----------



## Myride (Jun 19, 2014)

*Riding Alone Gear*

Hi there. I just got a great horn bag for my Western Saddle. I can keep a bottle of water, my phone, etc. I love it. I got it off ebay. Good luck


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Myride said:


> Hi there. I just got a great horn bag for my Western Saddle. I can keep a bottle of water, my phone, etc. I love it. I got it off ebay. Good luck


Keep your phone on your person, NOT on the horse. if the horse spooks and tosses you off and bolts.....there goes your call for help.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Can you post a link of the thread you found? I'd like to read it too


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

One thing I always have on my belt is a Leatherman multi-tool. I have the supertool version as it is stronger made than some others and stands up to more abuse. It has pliers, wire cutter, saw, knife blades, etc. The saw part can be handy for cutting branches on trails. The wire cutters are handy if a horse gets into wire, or even cutting wire from an old fence that is sticking out of the ground that can't just be pulled out so one doesn't have a problem in the future.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

When I go any further than my neighborhood I always take my dog. He alerts me to others on the trails, whether 2 legged or 4. I use saddle bags as well. Being Az we're pretty dry right now and extra water is important. I have a tendency to explore a lot so I carry trail marking tape, small first aid, whistle, a shoe string, trail mix or jerky and other misc. All except the water is very light weight and compact. The advice to leave your phone on YOU and not your bags is excellent. I was thrown once and fractured a vertebra. Phone was in my bags and I couldn't get up to get to it. 

All that being said, I really enjoy riding with my friend, but riding alone can be wonderfully calming. With nothing more to think about than the open country and the welfare of my animals I find myself about 10 shades more relaxed and focused when I get back to the barn. Embrace and enjoy!


----------



## Myride (Jun 19, 2014)

STT GUY said:


> Keep your phone on your person, NOT on the horse. if the horse spooks and tosses you off and bolts.....there goes your call for help.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Myride (Jun 19, 2014)

Good point about the phone. Thanks for clarifying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I always put an ID tag on my saddle or bridle so my horse is easier to return to me if we are separated and I wear a medical band (mine is from RoadID, but any eventing band would work).


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If I didn't ride alone .... I'd never ride!!!

Really the only thing I take with me is my cell phone. I have an velcro case that I attach to my calf. So if I fall off, I still have my phone. 

I personally always wear a helmet when I ride. And I use split reins out on the trail, because if I fall off, I might have a chance of hanging onto a 7 or 8-foot rein from the ground. 

Other than that, I don't bring anything else with me. My hubby knows when I am riding horse and when to expect me home (since I board). I ride just about every day, usually 4 miles or more because I do it to keep my horses well-conditioned for barrel racing.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I really like that id tag idea. I'm alone enough that it is probably worth looking into. One for each horses bridle and one for me. great ideas everybody!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Blue said:


> I really like that id tag idea. I'm alone enough that it is probably worth looking into. One for each horses bridle and one for me. great ideas everybody!


I have one on each halter/bridle, one on each saddle, and one on my person (attached to the case my cell phone goes in, which straps around my waist).. all in bright colors which would hopefully be noticed by someone.

I had someone suggest keeping such info inside my helmet, but I wasn't sure non-horse people would think to look there.. and if i was laying unconscious somewhere after a fall, moving my head would be a bad idea! Instead I have a laminated card which lives in my cell phone case. Figure better too many copies of important numbers than not enough.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely! Where can I get these tags? I would like something reasonably attractive.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I work at a vet office, so I got mine there. 

Some pet stores like PetSmart and PetCo have engraving machines and various choices in tag color/style.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

There is a petsmart in my area. Next time I'm in that direction I'll stop in. thanks for the info!


----------



## becky61 (Jun 5, 2014)

I keep my phone on me-doesn't help if it is in saddle bag if you and the horse part compnay. If you are at boarding stable,tell someone or leave a note saying when you left and when you hope to return.


----------

